# Gypsy 1999 - 2013



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Gypsy
1999-2013

The sweetest, kindest dog in the world. 
With spindly legs and a wagging tail she pushed herself into our lives on that October day in1999. One of thirteen puppies reared by the RSPCA after the Gypsies left her mother and twelve siblings in their care, she made sure to be our chosen one by thrusting her head under my arm to say "pick me".
Without a backward glance she travelled happily home, via B&Q, to take up residence beside Scooby the GSD and TC the cat.

She spent her formative years tormenting Scooby, trying to catch TC and travelling everywhere with me. She came to work with me daily and socialised by playing in reception with my colleagues. She was a joy to train taking part in lots of activities including agility and scentwork, achieving her Kennel Club Good Citizen Gold, TD Rally Level One Veteran Champion status and Level 2 Veteran Title.

Gypsy helped so many puppies on the road to adulthood by playing aunty at their puppy class. She helped rehabilitate dogs with fear aggression. Off duty she had amazing fun chasing and, in turn being chased by, our goats but learned not to do the same with the horses.

The vet surgery was her second home due to her inquisitive nature, leading her to eat poisonus plants, and her love of running flat out across across flinty fields. She kept them on their toes by pulling drips out and howling if she knew I was around. She didn't bear grudges though and would happily leap on to the consulting table, tail wagging, to be examined.

When our lives completely changed and we took off in our motorhome, to tour Europe, Gypsy was there alongside us as always. France, Spain, Portugal, Andorra, Belgium and Switzerland were taken in her stride. That stride was particularly joyous, one memorable day, when she romped on a Spanish beach in the morning and turned cartwheels of happiness in the snow of Andorra that same evening.

Throughout her long and eventful life she only ever asked to be close to those she loved. Gentle and kind, cheeky and loving she was absolutely the best dog ever.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your sad news.


R I P Gypsy.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Gypsy, pets get so far into our psyche that they are almost family.

Gypsy may be gone, but you'll have happy memories forever.

Peter


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovely tribute to a much loved dog,I have been there as well so know how you feel.They become an important part of the family and losing them is heart breaking.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know you and, sadly never met Gypsy but I share your sadness. 

She would hae been so proud of the tribute you've just written. Aren't dogs just the best?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh Pat i'm in tears she really was a lovely dog she even put up with the terrorists bless her.

Run free at the Bridge Gypsy xx


Jacquie


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss, the good times will stay with you always.
Don


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Such a sad time for you, but so many happy memories.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

What a brilliant epitaph. Very touching


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. We know how you feel and it hurts so much but remember the good times and what a wonderful life you gave to Gypsy.
Run free on the bridge Gypsy, I hope you meet up with our Henry who we lost last September. Still missing him terribly. 

Gillian


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear your sad news. What an amazing tribute to Gypsy! You will have so many lovely memories to see you through the coming weeks and months. Sounds like she had a fantastic life with you!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Such a lovely tribute to Gypsy.

Run free Gypsy.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So lovely to have them and so sad when they go.

Run free at the Bridge Gypsy

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Pat i have just seen this as well --so sorry but hope you are feeling better -Its such a hard time 
mavis


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Gypsy, she was truly a lovely girl, she welcomed our JRT even though we were in her garden!
I hope Willow is not too lonely.
Wishing you all the best and hope we will see you again soon.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Please accept our sympathies also.
What a lovely tribute.
RIP Gypsy.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So kind of you. Thank you.

Willow couldn't give a stuff :roll:


----------

